# Kennst jemand Webhoster RHS-IT / Internet Star / Star Host?



## noopen (29. Januar 2004)

*Kennt jemand Webhoster RHS-IT / Internet Star / Star Host?*

Hi!

wollte mal fragen ob jemand diesen Webhoster (RHS-IT / Internet Star / Star Host)kennt und/oder Erfahrungen mit ihm hat...

zu erreichen unter diesen Domains:

*http://www.internet-star.de/ *
Webspaceangebot

*http://www.star-host.de/ *
Irgendeine Hauptseite oder so... 


ganz kenne ich mich da net aus, irgendwie sehr viel verschiedenes, gibt denk ich noch eine Seite die dazu gehört - ...

Ich hoffe hier gibts ein paar die damit schon in Berührung kamen

thx
danielle


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

Ich arbeite seit knapp 4 Jahren in der Webhosting-Branche, die Namen der Firmen sind weitestgehend unbekannt. Mit "unbeschriebenen Blättern" sollte man extrem vorsichtig sein, denn insbesondere was die Datensicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit angeht, haben die etablierten Hoster doch gewisse Vorteile. 

Schreib am besten, was Du an Leistung brauchst, wieviel Du dafür bezahlen willst und dann suchen wir Dir das passende raus


----------



## noopen (30. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab mich grad mal im Forum der Webhostlist.de umgesehen.
Dabei kam folgendes raus:

Link 1 

Link 2 

Naja, wäre wohl doch zu schön um wahr zu sein gewesen *g*.



@ Dominik
ich selbst bin zur Zeit schon bei *UD media * ist ein ganz guter Webhoster ;o)
Nur habe ich leider Seiten, bzw. plane ich Seiten, die sehr viel umfangreicher werden/wären *g* und dann hätte mir so ein Angebot von RHS sehr gut dazu gepasst... 
Aber so bleib ich mal bei meinen Männern da :-D.

thx
LG noopen


----------

